# Jordan River near Saratoga Springs



## Hnaf (Jan 23, 2008)

Took the family down to the Jordan River this morning to a spot just river side of water gate near the park there. We had been there once and had a good run for pulling in mud cats and a few channel cats. Nothing overly impressive but fun anyway.

So today we went back to give it a try again. For the kids and wife I was setting them up to sit on the bottom with a worm or piece of smelly shrimp. Within a minute or two, sometimes sooner, of the line hitting the water we would start to get hits. It turned out that most of these hits were from some very young channel cats. So even though they were not really a fight to pull in the kids had fun as the polls never stopped their action. They even pulled in a couple really small bass, a bluegill and one large carp (though the carp got off before we landed him). I spent most of my time with a small soft tube jig with a bit of worm under a bubble. I managed to land a handful of white bass using this setup (which were my first utah lake white bass so it was kind of fun to finally get some success for them).

A couple picks of the kids with the fish.

[attachment=0:1e9goodn]PIC-0010small.jpg[/attachment:1e9goodn]

[attachment=1:1e9goodn]PIC-0009small.jpg[/attachment:1e9goodn]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for the report.

Hope those whites tasted alright for ya.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kids look like they had a blast. Thanks for the post and welcome to the forum.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a good time. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

holman927 said:


> Kids look like they had a blast. Thanks for the post and welcome to the forum.


+1 WELCOME!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome. Glad you got the kids into some fish.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those kids look happy with those fish. nice job


----------

